# Hmm, let's see



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

< img src =http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Cub%20and%20Implement%20Gallery/Alton's%20Collection/1940%20B%20and%201944%20A.jpg >


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*didn't work*

:smiles: try again
Jody:usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Cub%20and%20Implement%20Gallery/Alton's%20Collection/1940%20B%20and%201944%20A.jpg >


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*D'oh!*


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*parts-man*

<img src=your add
you had a space between < and img the only space is between img and src no where else
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*try, try again!*

<img src = http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Cub%20and%20Implement%20Gallery/Alton's%20Collection/Sequential%20A's.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*You Got it*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice old Cubs*

Sweet!!!!!:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yippee!!!! Thanks Jody!! Couldn't have done it with out your help!! BTW the last 2 are our consecutive 1940 A's, ser#s 21147,21148.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Your welcome*

That first pic would look good in your farmall forum:winky: At the top of the page.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Jody, we'll have to mention to Andy . I should have a few more availlable soon, and might be able to find a little clearer one.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey sounds good to me partner! (part ner) for you Parts Man! :lmao: 

I will work on the big tractors section this weekend. Have fun! 
NANA


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I thought the pictures were two tractors meeting for the first time and then a picture of a date, honyemoon or something.

BTW nice rides.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *I thought the pictures were two tractors meeting for the first time and then a picture of a date, honyemoon or something.
> 
> BTW nice rides. *


 :hide: The 2 of them are a little camera shy but now ya know where Cubs came from.ong:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*OH thats how*



> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *:hide: The 2 of them are a little camera shy but now ya know where Cubs came from.ong: *



Thats where they come from:duh: :secret: Which one is the male and which one is female.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: OH thats how*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thats where they come from:duh: :secret: Which one is the male and which one is female.:smiles:
> Jody *



:smiles: The one on the left has the tool bar!:lying: NANA


----------

